# REO - Reco Financial Services



## Synergy (21 November 2007)

Reco Financial Services was up 90% today after an announcement that Reco was aquiring Opes Prime, a currently unlisted company. From what I can tell REO is pretty much a shell company waiting for something like this to come along.

Market activity today seemed relatively low considering the scale of the news, however the share price now is largely based on the value of Opes Prime...

So, is anyone aware of Opes Prime? And does anyone want to guess at a rough value of Opes Prime?

To me there seems to be potential value here because of the low volume on this news. I'm not sure the market is up to speed on it yet.


----------

